# Vegas Super Show Winners



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Post all that won.:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Probably only halfway done with the awards right now.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Probably only halfway done with the awards right now.


x2!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> x2!


I said that an hour ago cool guy :scrutinize:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I said that an hour ago cool guy :scrutinize:


 thanks, Im pretty sure your cool too :ugh: :cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Who won Original of the Year?


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Guam707 said:


> Who won Original of the Year?


 Alfredo from Southside with a 56 convertible.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR
BEST PAINT
BEST MOTOR
BEST MURRALS
BEST UNDERCARRAGIE
EXALLENCE AWARD!!!!

CHECK OUT HIS RF1 HOPPOS PUMP SETUP! NOW READY FOR SALE!

ONLY AT HOPPOS!
WWW.HOPPOSONLINE.COM

WWW.FACEBOOK.COM/HOPPOSONLINE


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

NICE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

I HEARD STEVIE WONDER MADE A GUEST APPEARANCE AT THE SHOW.......AS A JUDGE.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

HYDRO909 said:


> View attachment 374539
> View attachment 374540
> View attachment 374541
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> I HEARD STEVIE WONDER MADE A GUEST APPEARANCE AT THE SHOW.......AS A JUDGE.


Oh yeah? What are you referring to?


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

HYDRO909 said:


> View attachment 374539
> View attachment 374540
> View attachment 374541
> 
> ...


Although this is a bad ass ride...it seems whenever The DeAlbas break something new out.......LRM are always on their nut sack. NO DISRESPECT to THE DEALBAS.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

H8R PROOF said:


> Although this is a bad ass ride...it seems whenever The DeAlbas break something new out.......LRM are always on their nut sack. NO DISRESPECT to THE DEALBAS.


How do you figure thats not disrespect when you're talking shit? The car speaks for itself it is what the fuck it is. Period point blank. Oh and have you seen it in person?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

shows bring out the gay in lowriding, everyone getting all sensitive and shit


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

The De alba family are true legends to this lowrider game and there cars show it ,past , present , and future rides. Awards and recognition well deserved.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

this car is like no other I've seen..... the craftmanship is out of this world.... from the concept and design to the actual build and finishing of the car...I am honord to be shooting the car, not just because El Rey is now the lowrider of the year, but because it is a creation that someone I have known for a long time has built. For those that haven't seen it in person, it is an awesome sight. If you know the DeAlbas, they build the cars for themselve, not for the mags. They are bad ass at what they do and no one expects for any of them to hold back when building a car, especially their own. When I went to shoot one of the cars for American Bombs the family broke their plans on a late sunday and made sure I had a good time at the shoot. Mario even game my friend Sam, that was raised in Miami (no, we don't all roll in Regals with '24's hehehehe) and really showed him the power of the LS engine in his bomb. They are riders and enjoy their creations. I remember tossing back a few budweisers with Mario Sr. back in 1990 and have always maintained a good freindship all these years.. Humble, respectful, talented, class act, family oriented, devoted, original: thats the DeAlbas to me..... I'm only speaking my mind, no need for any kind of controversy. It took almost 6 years of blood, sweat, and tears to build this car and its warranted to be in ANY mag.......

Toro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Toro said:


> this car is like no other I've seen..... the craftmanship is out of this world.... from the concept and design to the actual build and finishing of the car...I am honord to be shooting the car, not just because El Rey is now the lowrider of the year, but because it is a creation that someone I have known for a long time has built. For those that haven't seen it in person, it is an awesome sight. If you know the DeAlbas, they build the cars for themselve, not for the mags. They are bad ass at what they do and no one expects for any of them to hold back when building a car, especially their own. When I went to shoot one of the cars for American Bombs the family broke their plans on a late sunday and made sure I had a good time at the shoot. Mario even game my friend Sam, that was raised in Miami (no, we don't all roll in Regals with '24's hehehehe) and really showed him the power of the LS engine in his bomb. They are riders and enjoy their creations. I remember tossing back a few budweisers with Mario Sr. back in 1990 and have always maintained a good freindship all these years.. Humble, respectful, talented, class act, family oriented, devoted, original: thats the DeAlbas to me..... I'm only speaking my mind, no need for any kind of controversy. It took almost 6 years of blood, sweat, and tears to build this car and its warranted to be in ANY mag.......
> 
> Toro


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

EL Rey cannot be fucked with right now u find something new every time and Albert is a cool cat not all cocky like other heavy hitter cars owners.


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

Jack Bauer said:


> I HEARD STEVIE WONDER MADE A GUEST APPEARANCE AT THE SHOW.......AS A JUDGE.


WTF..........LOL :roflmao:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

1sikMC said:


> EL Rey cannot be fucked with right now u find something new every time and Albert is a cool cat not all cocky like other heavy hitter cars owners.


amen. car is fucken bad ass and thats it.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL RAY IS A BAD ASS CAR I SAW IT IN LA AND IN VEGAS ITS OFF THE HOOK :worship:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

Elite64 said:


> How do you figure thats not disrespect when you're talking shit? The car speaks for itself it is what the fuck it is. Period point blank. Oh and have you seen it in person?


YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT THAT ALBERT JR....THE CAR SPEAKS FOR ITSELF WITH THE PERFECT NAME FOR IT....YOU ARE YOUR FAMILY ARE GREAT INNOVATORS WITH TRUE CLASS....DONT WASTE YOUR TIME RESPONDING TO FOOLS OR LET HATERS TRY TO TAKE AWAY FROM THE WELL DESERVED PRAISE AND RECOGNITION YOUR FAMILY VERY WELL DESERVES FOR ANOTHER MASTERPIECE.....TTT FOR EL REY AND THE DEALBA FAMILY...


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I normally do not respond to negativity but I will make an exception in this case. The DeAlba family is a prime example of hard work, talent and humbleness. They build some of the baddest rides out there for themselves as well as their customers. I knew when Albert brought this car out there would be negative talk, its only natural in Lowriding. For the most part we can never be happy for each other or compliment each other on a job well done. Some of us will never be able to build or own a ride to this caliber so we chose to bash it rather than praise it. The Internet is a funny place, people will write things they would never have the nerve to say in person to the person or persons they are referring to. Hate or criticize all you want, at this time the ride is bad ass and untouchable and hopefully will inspire someone to build something to compete right with it. Albert, Elite and the DeAlba family have raised the bar in Lowriding and have caught the eye of many in the automotive industry that may have had a negative opinion of Lowriding until they saw the car and met the family behind it.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

nobueno said:


> I normally do not respond to negativity but I will make an exception in this case. The DeAlba family is a prime example of hard work, talent and humbleness. They build some of the baddest rides out there for themselves as well as their customers. I knew when Albert brought this car out there would be negative talk, its only natural in Lowriding. For the most part we can never be happy for each other or compliment each other on a job well done. Some of us will never be able to build or own a ride to this caliber so we chose to bash it rather than praise it. The Internet is a funny place, people will write things they would never have the nerve to say in person to the person or persons they are referring to. Hate or criticize all you want, at this time the ride is bad ass and untouchable and hopefully will inspire someone to build something to compete right with it. Albert, Elite and the DeAlba family have raised the bar in Lowriding and have caught the eye of many in the automotive industry that may have had a negative opinion of Lowriding until they saw the car and met the family behind it.


:werd:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> I HEARD STEVIE WONDER MADE A GUEST APPEARANCE AT THE SHOW.......AS A JUDGE.


Seriously,fuck off!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Elite64 said:


> Oh yeah? What are you referring to?


 IT'S A LONG STORY. BUT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH EL REY OR ELITE.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

lowdeville said:


> Seriously,fuck off!


 WTF?


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> IT'S A LONG STORY. BUT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH EL REY OR ELITE.


We all have the time , so please explain what you were refering to ??


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Elite64 said:


> How do you figure thats not disrespect when you're talking shit? The car speaks for itself it is what the fuck it is. Period point blank. Oh and have you seen it in person?


i dnt see it as disrespect i see it ass an opinion


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> IT'S A LONG STORY. BUT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH EL REY OR ELITE.


 I wouldnt think it did :no: El Rey Is Top Notch :yes:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Toro said:


> this car is like no other I've seen..... the craftmanship is out of this world.... from the concept and design to the actual build and finishing of the car...I am honord to be shooting the car, not just because El Rey is now the lowrider of the year, but because it is a creation that someone I have known for a long time has built. For those that haven't seen it in person, it is an awesome sight. If you know the DeAlbas, they build the cars for themselve, not for the mags. They are bad ass at what they do and no one expects for any of them to hold back when building a car, especially their own. When I went to shoot one of the cars for American Bombs the family broke their plans on a late sunday and made sure I had a good time at the shoot. Mario even game my friend Sam, that was raised in Miami (no, we don't all roll in Regals with '24's hehehehe) and really showed him the power of the LS engine in his bomb. They are riders and enjoy their creations. I remember tossing back a few budweisers with Mario Sr. back in 1990 and have always maintained a good freindship all these years.. Humble, respectful, talented, class act, family oriented, devoted, original: thats the DeAlbas to me..... I'm only speaking my mind, no need for any kind of controversy. It took almost 6 years of blood, sweat, and tears to build this car and its warranted to be in ANY mag.......
> 
> Toro



Well said, you really need to look and go though this car to see the mods and great craftmanship. This takes it to the next level.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

HYDRO909 said:


> View attachment 374539
> View attachment 374540
> View attachment 374541
> 
> ...


Damn, if they didn't get best interior, who did? :around:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

714uniques said:


> We all have the time , so please explain what you were refering to ??


Don't take it personal homie, he's that guy who asks how much a burger from the dollar menu is at McDonalds


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Don't take it personal homie, he's that guy who asks how much a burger from the dollar menu is at McDonalds


 REALY?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

714uniques said:


> We all have the time , so please explain what you were refering to ??


 THOSE WHO KNOW, KNOW. REFERRING TO TRANSFORMER CARS AND THE JUDGES THAT GIVE POINTS TO MODIFIED SHIT, REGARDLESS OF QUALITY. THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. IT'S A COOL STORY BRO. THE "FOR DUMMIES" AND CLIFF NOTE VERSION WILL BE AVAILABLE IN A FEW WEEKS.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> i dnt see it as disrespect i see it ass an opinion


i agree with the homie.. an opinion is an opinion. El Rey was impressive when i saw it in LA, you have to look at it for quite some time in order to realize all of the work and detail that went into that ride.. and even though all the money in the world cant make certain rides beautiful, i still like to imagine what the dealbas spent on their vision.. or even how much was spent on a car like Perfect Score. But is car my style? not really.. I like simple n classic over insane custom work. But i definielty can admire the passion, vision and hardwork that went into it. 

Show cars are like artwork. u may not want the piece hanging up in your house, but you can still appreciate the fact that the piece is a beautiful work of art.


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

tko_818 said:


> i agree with the homie.. an opinion is an opinion. El Rey was impressive when i saw it in LA, you have to look at it for quite some time in order to realize all of the work and detail that went into that ride.. and even though all the money in the world cant make certain rides beautiful, i still like to imagine what the dealbas spent on their vision.. or even how much was spent on a car like Perfect Score. But is car my style? not really.. I like simple n classic over insane custom work. But i definielty can admire the passion, vision and hardwork that went into it. Show cars are like artwork. u may not want the piece hanging up in your house, but you can still appreciate the fact that the piece is a beautiful work of art.


 . Well said


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

Summer Madness was not given the credit that it deserved. Is EL REY one of the baddest lowriders of all time? YES. Does the De Alba family deserve respect for there creations and what they give to the sport? YES THEY DO, but I feel that Summer Madness Aircraft set-up and engine compartment is Devestateing (not that El Rey's hyd and engine isn't, cause it is) I've always felt that the actual spot the cars are parked influences peoples opinion. I would love to see both beautiful 63's on turn tables side by side. Congrats goes out to El Rey.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> shows bring out the gay in lowriding, everyone getting all sensitive and shit


:werd::roflmao:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

Jack Bauer said:


> THOSE WHO KNOW, KNOW. REFERRING TO TRANSFORMER CARS AND THE JUDGES THAT GIVE POINTS TO MODIFIED SHIT, REGARDLESS OF QUALITY. THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. IT'S A COOL STORY BRO. THE "FOR DUMMIES" AND CLIFF NOTE VERSION WILL BE AVAILABLE IN A FEW WEEKS.


Jack Bauer has a good point, weather or not people like Transformers, crazy suicide mods and etched glass are big points.


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

nobueno said:


> I normally do not respond to negativity but I will make an exception in this case. The DeAlba family is a prime example of hard work, talent and humbleness. They build some of the baddest rides out there for themselves as well as their customers. I knew when Albert brought this car out there would be negative talk, its only natural in Lowriding. For the most part we can never be happy for each other or compliment each other on a job well done. Some of us will never be able to build or own a ride to this caliber so we chose to bash it rather than praise it. The Internet is a funny place, people will write things they would never have the nerve to say in person to the person or persons they are referring to. Hate or criticize all you want, at this time the ride is bad ass and untouchable and hopefully will inspire someone to build something to compete right with it. Albert, Elite and the DeAlba family have raised the bar in Lowriding and have caught the eye of many in the automotive industry that may have had a negative opinion of Lowriding until they saw the car and met the family behind it.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: well said....that is one of the problems in lowriding, instead of giving credit where credit is due, whether you like the style or not, people will bash it instead of giving props on a car that definitely sets the standard....


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Toro said:


> this car is like no other I've seen..... the craftmanship is out of this world.... from the concept and design to the actual build and finishing of the car...I am honord to be shooting the car, not just because El Rey is now the lowrider of the year, but because it is a creation that someone I have known for a long time has built. For those that haven't seen it in person, it is an awesome sight. If you know the DeAlbas, they build the cars for themselve, not for the mags. They are bad ass at what they do and no one expects for any of them to hold back when building a car, especially their own. When I went to shoot one of the cars for American Bombs the family broke their plans on a late sunday and made sure I had a good time at the shoot. Mario even game my friend Sam, that was raised in Miami (no, we don't all roll in Regals with '24's hehehehe) and really showed him the power of the LS engine in his bomb. They are riders and enjoy their creations. I remember tossing back a few budweisers with Mario Sr. back in 1990 and have always maintained a good freindship all these years.. Humble, respectful, talented, class act, family oriented, devoted, original: thats the DeAlbas to me..... I'm only speaking my mind, no need for any kind of controversy. It took almost 6 years of blood, sweat, and tears to build this car and its warranted to be in ANY mag.......
> 
> Toro





1sikMC said:


> EL Rey cannot be fucked with right now u find something new every time and Albert is a cool cat not all cocky like other heavy hitter cars owners.


BOTH VERY WELL SAID, THAT FAMILY ARE SOME OF THE MOST DOWN TO EARTH AND FREINDLY PEOPLE I HAVE EVER MET IN LOWRIDING GAME. NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE THINKS THAT CAR IS A TRUE WORK OF ART AND DESERVES ALL THE ATTENTION IT IS RECEIVING. THIS CAR WILL BE A TOUGH ONE TO BET. CONGRATES TO ALBERT AND THE Del Alba FAMILY


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> Summer Madness was not given the credit that it deserved. Is EL REY one of the baddest lowriders of all time? YES. Does the De Alba family deserve respect for there creations and what they give to the sport? YES THEY DO, but I feel that Summer Madness Aircraft set-up and engine compartment is Devestateing (not that El Rey's hyd and engine isn't, cause it is) I've always felt that the actual spot the cars are parked influences peoples opinion. I would love to see both beautiful 63's on turn tables side by side. Congrats goes out to El Rey.


Brandon (Summer Madness) took best hydraulics. I think he took in at the LA show too.


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

madd props to the de albas for winning loty well deserved! did 8cents win anything?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> Summer Madness was not given the credit that it deserved. Is EL REY one of the baddest lowriders of all time? YES. Does the De Alba family deserve respect for there creations and what they give to the sport? YES THEY DO, but I feel that Summer Madness Aircraft set-up and engine compartment is Devestateing (not that El Rey's hyd and engine isn't, cause it is) I've always felt that the actual spot the cars are parked influences peoples opinion. I would love to see both beautiful 63's on turn tables side by side. Congrats goes out to El Rey.


Brandons car is nice and getting 3rd place LOTY is quite an accomplishment for a car with very little body modifications. Alberts 63 was designed to be LOTY he knew he had to do some new stuff and raise the bar and he did that. *B*oth will be remembered by our grandchilderen as 2 of the baddest 63s ever built. I know theres always alot of pride when you build a car but every car is built to a different standard and style theres no wrong or right way to do it but if you want LOTY you have to follow the points and do what it takes to get the most. Ive seen cars that were not as nice get first because 2nd place guy had his hood closed and doors closed and didnt take the time to pull a rrim off. To me ALbetrs 63 is radiacl and Summer Madness is a full custom car since he has no major body mods but thats just how i see it. Both owners are good people and both deserve the recognition it takes because both have been building the cars for a long time!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> Summer Madness was not given the credit that it deserved. Is EL REY one of the baddest lowriders of all time? YES. Does the De Alba family deserve respect for there creations and what they give to the sport? YES THEY DO, but I feel that Summer Madness Aircraft set-up and engine compartment is Devestateing (not that El Rey's hyd and engine isn't, cause it is) I've always felt that the actual spot the cars are parked influences peoples opinion. I would love to see both beautiful 63's on turn tables side by side. Congrats goes out to El Rey.



I dunno, what it deserved? I know Strip Tease is probably considered ugly by a lot of people, but it's a points machine with all the body mods and kustom parts. El Rey is just on a different level, it has just as much quality craftsmanship and attention to detail as Sunset Madness, but it has a shit ton of body mods, that was the big difference right there. I would have preferred to see Sunset over Strip Tease myself. But according to the score sheets and rules, I think all 3 got what they deserved.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> madd props to the de albas for winning loty well deserved! did 8cents win anything?


Thanks bro. I believe he took 2nd place Traditional. Congrats and much props to Johnny Salters and his wife, I had the pleasure of meeting them and chopping it up with them at the show and they are both very nice people. Congratulations again from the whole De Alba family.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Bomb of the Year


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> IT'S A LONG STORY. BUT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH EL REY OR ELITE.


Sorry man,thought it was a shot at El REY.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> I dunno, what it deserved? I know Strip Tease is probably considered ugly by a lot of people, but it's a points machine with all the body mods and kustom parts. El Rey is just on a different level, it has just as much quality craftsmanship and attention to detail as Sunset Madness, but it has a shit ton of body mods, that was the big difference right there. I would have preferred to see Sunset over Strip Tease myself. But according to the score sheets and rules, I think all 3 got what they deserved.


Dude said sunset madness LOL


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Can someone post pics of Strip Tease?


----------



## kingck5 (Sep 27, 2011)

Elite64 said:


> Bomb of the Year







SICK PRIMO......TO THE TOP..........


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

REYXTC said:


> Can someone post pics of Strip Tease?


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0605_lrm_1963_chevy_impala_striptease/index.html


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

714uniques said:


> The De alba family are true legends to this lowrider game and there cars show it ,past , present , and future rides. Awards and recognition well deserved.


I agree 100%! I saw this car in person and it was deserving of all of those awards.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

og flip from frisco said:


> Well said, you really need to look and go though this car to see the mods and great craftmanship. This takes it to the next level.


are there any good detailed closeup pics of this car..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

payfred said:


> Dude said sunset madness LOL


Summer, sunset, whatever :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

REYXTC said:


> Can someone post pics of Strip Tease?


Actually, I think that Monte is called Freak Show, not Strip Tease, now that I think of it.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THE FACT THAT THEY TOOK THE TIME AND DID THE PATTERNS ALL THE WAY AROUND 360 DEGREES IS A WORK OF ART HOW IT BLENDS INTO THE INTERIOR IS JUST SIMPLY AMAZING THIS IS HOW A RADICAL CAR SHOULD BE BUILT AND YOU WILL SEE A LOT OF CARS IN THE FUTURE DOING WHAT THE DID IN 2011. THE De ABLA'S HAVE ALWAYS BUILD QUALITY RIDES SINCE THE WERE KIDS. I REMEMBER "GREG'S" LOWRIDER BIKE THAT ONE WAS NICE. THE FAMILY AS WELL AS THE CLUB IS AT THE TOP OF THE GAME AS IS "LIFESTYLE". THESE CAR CLUB SET TRENDS FOR OTHERS TO FOLLOW, THE DONT DO AS THE NEXT MAN. THEY SEE WHAT CAN BE DONE DIFFERENT. THE MURALS ARE BAD ASS TOO "SAL" OUT DID HIMSELF ON THESE AS THE CAR IS A "TRIBUTE" TO A LOST FAMILY MEMBER. THEY DESERVE EVERYTHING THEY HAVE DONE...


*


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

NOT TO GET OFF THE SUBJECT OF THE LOTY WINNERS BUT DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF THE 9O'S LUXURY STREET WINNER AND SOME OF THE OTHER CATAGORY WINNERS??? I THOUGHT THIS TOPIC WAS FOR ALL SUPER SHOW WINNERS NOT JUST THE LOTY WINNERS.....


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

H8R PROOF said:


> Although this is a bad ass ride...it seems whenever The DeAlbas break something new out.......LRM are always on their nut sack. NO DISRESPECT to THE DEALBAS.


Maybe its because when they bust out something new everyone knows its going to be something made to perfection. The Dealbas are known to build sick rides and they always do. Major props to all of them and their quality craftmanship.


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

congrats to all the winners!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Actually, I think that Monte is called Freak Show, not Strip Tease, now that I think of it.


:rofl: Yea You mean Freak Show! lol


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

TROUBLESOME said:


> NOT TO GET OFF THE SUBJECT OF THE LOTY WINNERS BUT DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF THE 9O'S LUXURY STREET WINNER AND SOME OF THE OTHER CATAGORY WINNERS??? I THOUGHT THIS TOPIC WAS FOR ALL SUPER SHOW WINNERS NOT JUST THE LOTY WINNERS.....


X2...


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

X 3.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> Summer Madness was not given the credit that it deserved. Is EL REY one of the baddest lowriders of all time? YES. Does the De Alba family deserve respect for there creations and what they give to the sport? YES THEY DO, but I feel that Summer Madness Aircraft set-up and engine compartment is Devestateing (not that El Rey's hyd and engine isn't, cause it is) I've always felt that the actual spot the cars are parked influences peoples opinion. I would love to see both beautiful 63's on turn tables side by side. Congrats goes out to El Rey.


Both beautiful cars, I would not want to be a judge 



Mr Impala said:


> Brandons car is nice and getting 3rd place LOTY is quite an accomplishment for a car with very little body modifications. Alberts 63 was designed to be LOTY he knew he had to do some new stuff and raise the bar and he did that. *B*oth will be remembered by our grandchilderen as 2 of the baddest 63s ever built. I know theres always alot of pride when you build a car but every car is built to a different standard and style theres no wrong or right way to do it but if you want LOTY you have to follow the points and do what it takes to get the most. Ive seen cars that were not as nice get first because 2nd place guy had his hood closed and doors closed and didnt take the time to pull a rrim off. To me ALbetrs 63 is radiacl and Summer Madness is a full custom car since he has no major body mods but thats just how i see it. Both owners are good people and both deserve the recognition it takes because both have been building the cars for a long time!


True that. Same thing happened to Certified Ganster back in the day. I love Summer madness, I would jump in it and ride till the wheels fell off  But the LOTY earned its place fare and square!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> IT'S A LONG STORY. BUT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH EL REY OR ELITE.


8 Cents? :dunno:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

cleaner or presentation is hardly what gives u points,, theres a points sheet and they count it up by whats on the paper to whats on the car or not on the car!!!!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

I think we can all agree - they're both bad ass cars. My argument goes like this: you start out w/ bone stock 58s. All even. Ones a rag - the other a HT. Big advantage right out the gate. Darkside needs to come up with major points across the board to make up that HT disadvantage. I just don't see it is all

and by presentation I don't mean display. I mean how the build, the mods etc all flow together to make the cars overall presentation better - and not thrown together for the pure purpose of points. (And neither is guilty of that)


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

i know what u ment bout presentation 84caddy, yea these cars are top notch.. but there is also alot of other cars right up there as well. not sayin anything bad about the top of the top but theres alot of cars inbetween that they just check off on the judging list boxes basically. if u know what i mean.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

USO PIMP SLAP HE TOOK IT THATS MY BOI


TROUBLESOME said:


> NOT TO GET OFF THE SUBJECT OF THE LOTY WINNERS BUT DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF THE 9O'S LUXURY STREET WINNER AND SOME OF THE OTHER CATAGORY WINNERS??? I THOUGHT THIS TOPIC WAS FOR ALL SUPER SHOW WINNERS NOT JUST THE LOTY WINNERS.....


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> USO PIMP SLAP HE TOOK IT THATS MY BOI


:thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

84caddy said:


> I think we can all agree - they're both bad ass cars. My argument goes like this: you start out w/ bone stock 58s. All even. Ones a rag - the other a HT. Big advantage right out the gate. Darkside needs to come up with major points across the board to make up that HT disadvantage. I just don't see it is all
> 
> and by presentation I don't mean display. I mean how the build, the mods etc all flow together to make the cars overall presentation better - and not thrown together for the pure purpose of points. (And neither is guilty of that)


How does one being a rag give it an advantage, its a factory option and a preference some like HT some like rags. Rags do not get more points or extra points for it not having a roof, as it should be, it came from the factory as such and is not a mod, so why should it be treated as such?
DSD is highly detailed and a multiple winner for a reason


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> USO PIMP SLAP HE TOOK IT THATS MY BOI


na he in 80s


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

TROUBLESOME said:


> NOT TO GET OFF THE SUBJECT OF THE LOTY WINNERS BUT DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF THE 9O'S LUXURY STREET WINNER AND SOME OF THE OTHER CATAGORY WINNERS??? I THOUGHT THIS TOPIC WAS FOR ALL SUPER SHOW WINNERS NOT JUST THE LOTY WINNERS.....


*AY HOMIE I POSTED UP PICS UNDER THE SHOW TOPIC


























*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sasisneros said:


> How does one being a rag give it an advantage, its a factory option and a preference some like HT some like rags. Rags do not get more points or extra points for it not having a roof, as it should be, it came from the factory as such and is not a mod, so why should it be treated as such?
> DSD is highly detailed and a multiple winner for a reason


x2 some peoples logic is all out of wack


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

sasisneros said:


> How does one being a rag give it an advantage, its a factory option and a preference some like HT some like rags. Rags do not get more points or extra points for it not having a roof, as it should be, it came from the factory as such and is not a mod, so why should it be treated as such?
> DSD is highly detailed and a multiple winner for a reason


i agree - darkside is highly detailed and a multiple winner. no argument there

but some people like gbodys more than impalas...doesn't mean their true value is even close. true the rag was an option - but that option alone makes it more valuable, more collectable and more desired in every market - and at any show

to me thats using logic - not personal feelings, prev reputation, etc

just my opinion - seen both up close, love both cars - just thought thats what Jack was orig referring to


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Actually, I think that Monte is called Freak Show, not Strip Tease, now that I think of it.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> na he in 80s


They threw him in 90s this year.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

84caddy said:


> i agree - darkside is highly detailed and a multiple winner. no argument there
> 
> but some people like gbodys more than impalas...doesn't mean their true value is even close. true the rag was an option - but that option alone makes it more valuable, more collectable and more desired in every market - and at any show
> 
> ...


still doesnt make it a higher scoring car because the top folds down


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BIG MARC said:


> They threw him in 90s this year.


oh ok cuz i know his cars a 88 well anyways good win


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> still doesnt make it a higher scoring car because the top folds down


so your sayin bone stock, everything else exactly the same, ie: 2 identical cars...cept for the tops...a rag won't score higher?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> USO PIMP SLAP HE TOOK IT THATS MY BOI


HE TOOK FIRST IN STREET?...DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE CAR


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

ill post up a pic .. i put 88 on my card and they put me in 1990s.. it has happened before.just never at lrm


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

84caddy said:


> so your sayin bone stock, everything else exactly the same, ie: 2 identical cars...cept for the tops...a rag won't score higher?


why should it?

so lets say 2 equally great verts a 59 and a 58, should the 58 beat the 59 because the 58 has extra chrome trim and is considered more desirable?


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

TRU THAY BUMP THAT FOO UP AND HE TOOK THAT HE WAS EVEN TRIPIN G'


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> na he in 80s


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

THATS MY DOG 


pimp slap said:


>


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

A BRO YOUR RIDE IS BAD ASS NO MATTER WHAT HOMIE AND ITS FROM THE HARBOR LOVE IT


DIPPINIT said:


> Good seeing you in Vegas D. I don't even consider my car a contender. I don't take orders from LRM on how to build a car. Different style, different agenda. I like clean, not too far from original, with rare, period correct components. Real Daytons, Real 5.20's, Real leather interior, 3000 psi Eemcos, monster greens, mechanical injected 409 etc. if I don't get the points for a display, balloons, murals, engraving, and neon lights, its okay. :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> TRU THAY BUMP THAT FOO UP AND HE TOOK THAT HE WAS EVEN TRIPIN G'


:thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> still doesnt make it a higher scoring car because the top folds down


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Back to topic! were and who are the winners? lets see some pic's and conrats to all who competed and placed:h5:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> why should it?
> 
> so lets say 2 equally great verts a 59 and a 58, should the 58 beat the 59 because the 58 has extra chrome trim and is considered more desirable?


thats 2 diff cars....i'm talkin 2 identical cars. is a rag rarer, more desirable, more collectable, more expensive than a ht? is a 2dr rarer, more desirable, more collectible, more expensive than a 4dr?

for a 4dr to beat a 2dr - its gotta make up a lotta ground. same with a ht vs rag. i'm not sayin they automatically beat a 4dr or a rag - they start off w/ a disadvantage


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

84caddy said:


> its gotta make up a lotta ground. same with a ht vs rag. i'm not sayin they automatically beat a 4dr or a rag - they start off w/ a disadvantage


Why is it a disadvantage, does a rag start with more points just because it a rag..........................................

NO


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I've been a judge at many car shows, and I never give more points just because a car is convertible. There isn't even a point catagory for that.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Guam707 said:


> I've been a judge at many car shows, and I never give more points just because a car is convertible. There isn't even a point catagory for that.


OK...my bad


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Guam707 said:


> I've been a judge at many car shows, and I never give more points just because a car is convertible. There isn't even a point catagory for that.


lrm used to judge ht impalas and cv impalas in different categories. that was back when i cared about car show points lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

84caddy said:


> I think we can all agree - they're both bad ass cars. My argument goes like this: you start out w/ bone stock 58s. All even. Ones a rag - the other a HT. Big advantage right out the gate. Darkside needs to come up with major points across the board to make up that HT disadvantage. I just don't see it is all
> 
> and by presentation I don't mean display. I mean how the build, the mods etc all flow together to make the cars overall presentation better - and not thrown together for the pure purpose of points. (And neither is guilty of that)


i get what your saying, you are basing it more on the ego thing, pull up at the light ina 64 ht and a 64cv pulls up and drops the top. who wins.....but in car shows. its all a big ass joke and a scheme to make money, and at the same time please everyone. or try atleast. u get points if u crack your hood open, vs not. you get points for having a display vs not.....having pinstripes etc. not so much the overall presentation of the car. example....u could have an 80 lecab full 90d out , but with stock color paint, and stock pillow seats, and be in a class with a 84 4dr fleetwood, with pinstripe a goofy mural and a display;.....and the 4dr will win at the show, thats why i dont even realy care about shows anymore, infact imo, most of these trailer queens and cars with big ass pieces of foam being pushed into the show that dont run, arent doing anything for lowRIDING.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:shocked:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

lone star said:


> most of these trailer queens and cars with big ass pieces of foam being pushed into the show that dont run, arent doing anything for lowRIDING.


Agreed! But it's shiney?:dunno:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

pimp slap said:


>


Congrates on the win homie!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

lone star said:


> lrm used to judge ht impalas and cv impalas in different categories. that was back when i cared about car show points lol


 They still compete in different categories.


----------



## cadillac life (Jul 4, 2011)

EL REY EL MASSSSSSSS CABRON NICEEEEE 63


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

Should have 60s convertible category. And 60s ht. Category. Goodtimes car show did it like that and there was no bulshit.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

They are split up into two categories.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Now recruiting members in the Las Vegas NV area, Rollin 13” and 14” wire wheels and white walls true ( lowrider style ). Wanting rides and lowrider bikes. Looking for homies that want a real club family not just a plaque. We are one of the fastest growing clubs out there. Contact Randal Vice President of the Las Vegas Chapter you can text or call 702-401-5846. Check us out online at lowriderstylecarclub.com were you can also see our latest winners from the Las Vegas Lowrider Magazine Super Show 2011 Thanks and keep it low homies.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

impalaric said:


> Should have 60s convertible category. And 60s ht. Category. Goodtimes car show did it like that and there was no bulshit.


THERE IS/WAS A 60s HT AND SEPERATE CONVERTIBLE CLASS ALWAYS HAS BEEN,IT'S MOSTLY IMPALAS.70s HOWEVER IS ONLY 1 CLASS AND IT'S EVERYTHING IN THERE IMPALA,CAPRICE,GLASSHOUSE,CADILLAC,CHEVY,OLDS,BUICC,LUXURY,ETC...HARDTOP AND RAGTOP.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

HYDRO909 said:


> View attachment 374539
> View attachment 374540
> View attachment 374541
> 
> ...



So who won best hydraulics?


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

deecaddy said:


> YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT THAT ALBERT JR....THE CAR SPEAKS FOR ITSELF WITH THE PERFECT NAME FOR IT....YOU ARE YOUR FAMILY ARE GREAT INNOVATORS WITH TRUE CLASS....DONT WASTE YOUR TIME RESPONDING TO FOOLS OR LET HATERS TRY TO TAKE AWAY FROM THE WELL DESERVED PRAISE AND RECOGNITION YOUR FAMILY VERY WELL DESERVES FOR ANOTHER MASTERPIECE.....TTT FOR EL REY AND THE DEALBA FAMILY...


 :werd::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

